# Relabeling Basics



## RhinestoneFetish (May 8, 2009)

I have found a US company that can do relabeling for me. Essentially, they keep their care tag and instead of putting their name label they use one I provide. Is this the most common way of relabeling and is that all that is required by the FTC? I am new to this and only plan on starting with a small amount at first (100 shirts). Second, can anyone reccomend a good label manufacturer and what is the best type of label to get? I would appreciate any info.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check with them to make sure their care tag contains all the information required by the FTC. That would include such other things as RN#, Country of Manufacture, etc. 

There is a label company listed in the left hand column of this page under Preferred Vendors. I have used them and their prices are reasonable.

Also in the left column is the FTC label requirements.


----------



## hardbody apparel (Jul 11, 2009)

Joe- What label company are you referring to? Im also looking to do the whole relabeling idea but when I checked out Jaksprints it says they do re-labeling but that we have to provide the label. How do we go about doing that? 

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

hardbody apparel said:


> Joe- What label company are you referring to? Im also looking to do the whole relabeling idea but when I checked out Jaksprints it says they do re-labeling but that we have to provide the label. How do we go about doing that?
> 
> Thanks!


It's the Clothing Labels 4 U link that I was referring to Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers. 

Get a quote from them. Plus you can also search on 'label manufacturers' at the top of this page in the search box. That should show you other recommendations as well. Get quotes and see which one comes out best.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'd definitely suggest shopping around to a few places for quotes.


----------

